# Attack of the killer squash



## doriettefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

Since Obsidian is posting pics of quarter-sized blueberries, I thought I would share a pic of our mutant squash.  Try not to laugh too hard folks


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 18, 2015)

Ha, testicular squash:clap:


----------



## Susie (Jul 18, 2015)

I was thinking..."surely someone other than me sees that..."


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 18, 2015)

Teehee


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

Ding, ding, ding . . . we're all thinking along the same lines (squash balls heehee).  Nobody even comments on the round zucchini the size of a small pumpkin!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 18, 2015)

Wait, those are zucchini? You've got Willy Wonkas garden!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 18, 2015)

Hehe, testi-squash. And those zucchini certainly are strange!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 18, 2015)

I had no idea those round one are zucchini, how bizarre.


----------



## Susie (Jul 18, 2015)

I think there was some cross pollination going on somewhere, LOL.


----------



## Retropixie (Jul 18, 2015)

You could be like the cool kids and hang it from your truck hitch....LOL


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 19, 2015)

Ha ha ha! Love the testi squash!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Ha, testicular squash:clap:


 
OMG! That was the first thing that popped into my head! I never would have guessed the other 2 were zucchini. They look like green pumpkins. I think your veggies are having drunken frat parties when you aren't looking, Doriette. Thanks for the serious chuckle!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 19, 2015)

That thing is nuts!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lol - Eff you always have the perfect line.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

Retropixie said:


> You could be like the cool kids and hang it from your truck hitch....LOL



Haha, that's what my hubby wants to do with it . . . he's been watching too much Squidbillies!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 20, 2015)

Pretty sure this is where we got the round zucchini seeds (http://www.seedsavers.org/onlinestore/squash/Squash-Ronde-de-Nice.html).  It sounds like you can also grow them in the fall like a pumpkin.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 20, 2015)

Retropixie said:


> You could be like the cool kids and hang it from your truck hitch....LOL



Haha! I was going to suggest the exact same thing


----------

